# [Rant] But Mom, I want 4.2!



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Disclaimer: I know it's at least two weeks until we get it. Not the generic two weeks response, actually two weeks until Google is likely to release the source, which means shortly thereafter we'll have it. That being said...

I WANT 4.2!!!! Maybe it's just 'cause I'm a crack flashing maniac, maybe it's because AOKP won't release any new official builds until 4.2 is out, maybe it's cuz I just checked out the new camera and I think photosphere is awesome (even though I can't think of any practical use for it in my everyday life). Also the new toggles pane, I know we've had it for a while but I'm stoked about it being baked directly into AOSP, will probably need to some new, innovative, and awesome implementations going forward.

So this is the WE WANT 4.2 ranting thread. It's the equivalent of me jumping up and down like a silly 5 year old on his birthday who is waiting to open his presents. Ignore it, comment, rant, tell me I'm being a stupid little brat, whatever, don't care. In two weeks ish our devs will grab that source code and merge it in. Guess we just have to keep waiting and playing with buggy ports until then (that's not a knock on the people trying to port the camera, but an acknowledgement that until the source comes out it's not going to work well).


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

I just want the 4.2 notification bar and toggles incorporated into TW. Aside from that, I'm cool with whatever our final JB build brings along with ported Note 2 features that Damsung brings in the next few months. I only using TW for now so I don't have much to say about AOSP 4.2.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

SlimSnoopOS said:


> I just want the 4.2 notification bar and toggles incorporated into TW. Aside from that, I'm cool with whatever our final JB build brings along with ported Note 2 features that Damsung brings in the next few months. I only using TW for now so I don't have much to say about AOSP 4.2.


Good luck with that 1st wish....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Bleeding edge Android updates where everything works as soon as it comes out

Non-Nexus Phones that have whatever the current Nexus did not have you like

choose one of two


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> Good luck with that 1st wish....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Haha I know but a man can dream


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

SlimSnoopOS said:


> Haha I know but a man can dream


We're all just a bunch of crack-flashing dreamers here. lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> Bleeding edge Android updates where everything works as soon as it comes out
> 
> Non-Nexus Phones that have whatever the current Nexus did not have you like
> 
> choose one of two


That's the unfortunate thing with Android and what I still think Google should fix.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Until then, here are some of the 4.2 apps from winner00:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/35926-apps42-latest-apps-from-42/

Use this camera app from Barf: http://db.tt/YlL3SKig
Delete your gallery apk and then you can flash this.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Until then, here are some of the 4.2 apps from winner00:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...t-apps-from-42/
> 
> ...


so i should use the barf camera app, not the one in the first link? should I delete the gallery app from the download in the first link, or just the one that comes with the ROM?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

TenderloinShadow said:


> so i should use the barf camera app, not the one in the first link? should I delete the gallery app from the download in the first link, or just the one that comes with the ROM?


I went to system/app, deleted Gallery2, then flashed Barf's *not the first link, and the new Gmail.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I went to system/app, deleted Gallery2, then flashed Barf's *not the first link, and the new Gmail.


ok, gonna try it. how does the camera work for you, the last time i tried it it didnt work so well.

also, is that your pic, or just one u found online. because if it is then damn


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

TenderloinShadow said:


> also, is that your pic, or just one u found online. because if it is then damn


Lol...you must not come here too often.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

thesoldier said:


> Lol...you must not come here too often.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


In general, I always wonder about folk's profile pic on here and xda but I never say anything. Figure there was never a non-awkward way to ask.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

SlimSnoopOS said:


> Figure there was never a non-awkward way to ask.


And the above example proves your statement







.

Tenderloin Shadow, master of subtlety, lol.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

what can I say guys, I'm a sucker for twins. and it's been a long week, my filter isn't quite functional lol


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> what can I say guys, I'm a sucker for twins. and it's been a long week, my filter isn't quite functional lol


That is definitely Spaz. If not, she's F'ing weird, as she has 249 pics of some other girl on her desktop.

Shit, that's not weird. That's awesome 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

I wanna try that new camera UI

looks so nice


----------

